

Physijs - Physics plugin for three.js (bonus: jenga example included) - minikomi
http://chandlerprall.github.com/Physijs/

======
mrcharles
That's pretty cool, but their framerate tracker doesn't work correctly in
chrome. Not sure what it's measuring but the rendering of the shapes on some
demos visibly starts to tank at sub 20fps, but the counter still says 60.

~~~
mrdoob2
Strange. What's your system?

------
Eduard
I like in my Chrome how the box generation keeps going on while the tab is
blurred/deselected, but simulation is halted... then, when focusing back on
the tab, a bunch of on-the-same-spot generated boxes get simulated again and
explode in all directions.

~~~
xxbondsxx
Chrome limits setTimeout() to 1 call per second when the tab loses focus. I
haven't gotten a chance to look at the code, but if three.js uses
requestAnimationFrame and the physics uses setTimeout, things might get out of
sync.

------
prezjordan
All of this is really cool, but why even bother running this in a web browser
when a desktop application will run it without turning my MacBook air into a
jet engine?

~~~
chadillac
That has to be the least forward thinking stance on this technology I've
heard.

Why hook a bunch of computers together? I can just put my files on a floppy
and give them to a friend.

Why do we need wireless internet? I can just run a cat5 cable without
sacrificing bandwidth.

To take any emerging technology at face value in it's infancy is doing a
disservice to not only the technology but yourself. The quality of graphics
and performance you're seeing here is comparable to late 90's early 00's 3d
performance. If you put in a little more thought you'll see that in the
relatively near future you'll be running full blown games via WebGL with
WebSockets and such directly in your browser. No need to install, no need to
compile, etc.

It's coming, I'm willing to bet we'll see it become common place within the
next decade.

------
xxbondsxx
I'm really excited about this; three.js brought 3D graphics to the casual
developer in a painless process, and now they'll get physics too. Great work
everyone!

------
jQueryIsAwesome
It crashes the browser (Chrome on W7) when i open them all and try to play
with them for a bit; also, in the "jenga" example i can go across other blocks
without touching them if i move the mouse fast enough. Really cool
nonetheless.

